# Wanted ! Your Videos and Pics



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Im on the hunt for some haunt/halloween videos and pictures for a project im working on as a hobby for the things I love....Halloween and Haunts!

Heres a link to the site(the one page that is partially up). Its an totally mess right now(dont mind it, im changing stuff when I get Free time).

http://halloweenxtreme.com/videos.html
Be sure to look at the sub-catorgies.

As said almost half the site is not up yet.

I Need Your Videos and Pictures for the following:
Home Haunts
Xtreme Home Haunts
Costumes and make up
Pro Haunts
Funny Halloween and Haunt outakes as well.

You can send them to [email protected]

I will be adding a lot more than pics and vids to this when i get a chance.

p.s. not sure if I posted this in proper area on forum.

Thanks guys in advance for any help.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I'll send ya some tonight


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I hope you can wait till after halloween J.
what size pics do you want?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Lilly said:


> I hope you can wait till after halloween J.
> what size pics do you want?


Sure I can wait untill after Halloween.
I havnt had a chance yet to upload/update anything yet.

Pic size doesnt matter. If you want to have a link to your image hosting page that is fine as well.

The site is far from done with its layout, im trying to get content(images and vid's) before I work on it.

thanks


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Tonights the Big Night! Good luck to all! Be sure to get some pics and vid's of your dispaly, hard work and everything.
I will be starting to post them over the weekend once I get some time.

Have fun tonight everyone and be safe! Now go Scare the Snot out of 'em!


----------



## HomeHauntNews (Sep 25, 2008)

Your site is looking great Scareshack


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll send you some, as you know you can use anything you want on www.LoveManor.com


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

thy halloween scare house is once again a sucess.....! 

materials:

7 foggers - 3ground/4 normal
4 blacklights - *the 2 footers*
lots of pvc piping -about 40' of it *all cut up and stuff the 4" large ones too*
1 sound to light module - *light fx brand*
1 sound activated floating head in a globe
1 strobe light
1 sound activated grim reaper
20 lbs of dry ice
2 bags of normal ice
a cooler
5 fans
lots of other lights
7!!! bags of that fake cob web
some fencing
bunch of old halloween costumes for decoration
some power tools and ladders etc. for an industrial look
2 tombstones *store bought*
spray paint
a large electric bill
2 gallons of fog juice
lots of extension cords..... i mean A LOT!!!!! 
2 100' ropes
1 9v battery 
some wiring work
cola cans
LOTS OF TAPE


and BADA BING BADA BOOm my haunted house supply list is done!


*ill throw some pics/vids up later!*

NOW! who else is having/ or had a great haunt???


----------

